# my new fish & shrimp



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Cardinal tetras









Pepper cory









algea eating shrimp


















unknown cory 1



























unknown cory 2

and lol I found this guy in my filming tank


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

yo think ur unknown cory 2 mite be a panda cory :nod: ...the black eyes r a give away :laugh:

Andy


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

andycrazymonkey said:


> yo think ur unknown cory 2 mite be a panda cory :nod: ...the black eyes r a give away :laugh:
> 
> Andy


 no, it has a striped tail, and also the black spot on its back is not at the caudal peduncle


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

oh yeah....maybe i should pay more attention.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

p.s nice pics


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice catfish collection innes..definalty not a panda..i will get you the name of that cory..


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

neat


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Innes......

Exactly how many corys do you have??!









Nice fish! But wheres the bichir?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Coool fishes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Innes......
> 
> Exactly how many corys do you have??!
> 
> ...


 currently I think I have 11 with 9 seperate species









lol a little concerned about the shrimp, couldn't spot it just now, but it might be in bed.

I do have a 12" fire eel in the tank though, and a 8" severum









I'll keep you all updated


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

damn why cant I find cardinal tetras around anywhere?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Paul said:


> damn why cant I find cardinal tetras around anywhere?


 my LFS had 2 tanks of them


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Innes said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > damn why cant I find cardinal tetras around anywhere?
> ...


 In all of Madison I can only find those damn Neons. Cardinals are nice because they dont die from that mysterious Neon disease I hear about.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Paul said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Paul said:
> ...


 I have literally kepy hundreds of neons, and not one died from neon tetra disease









also other fish can get it as far as I know


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

from what I have been reading on the net Cardinals are immune to neon disease.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Paul said:


> from what I have been reading on the net Cardinals are immune to neon disease.


 neon disease is not very common - it is nothing to be worried about


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sweet fish and pics Innes

neon tetras are proboly the best fish because i can never kill them (not that i want to) but they are the most hardest fish that i know of


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> sweet fish and pics Innes
> 
> neon tetras are proboly the best fish because i can never kill them (not that i want to) but they are the most hardest fish that i know of


 just wait till you put them in the 10g with your rhom


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I suspect that your unidentified _Corydoras_ #1 might be _Corydoras ambiacus_. Clear dorsal fin...spotted pattern....dark spot on operculum all fit this species.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

like ur corys innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> I suspect that your unidentified _Corydoras_ #1 might be _Corydoras ambiacus_. Clear dorsal fin...spotted pattern....dark spot on operculum all fit this species.


 thanks, I'll check that out











> like ur corys innes


Thanks, I'll try to get some pics of them all together sometime


----------

